# automatisch raw nach jpeg umwandeln



## zuckerbrini (12. September 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe einen Ordner mit jeder Menge Raw-Dateien. Diese Raw-Dateien möchte ich jetzt einfach alle in jpeg umwandeln.
Hätte das ganze im Photoshop mit einer Stapelverarbeitung probiert, hat allerdings nicht funktioniert. Sobald Photoshop das Bild automatisch im Raw-Converter geöffnet, gings hat er einfach nichts mehr gemacht.

Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit wie ich das mit Photoshop machen kann?
Oder wenn das nicht geht kann mir irgendjemand ein Programm empfehlen mit dem ich das machen kann (wenn möglich ein Gratis-Programm)?

Vielen Danke schon mal für Eure Bemühung.

LG


----------



## darkframe (12. September 2009)

Hi,

mit Photoshop fallt mir auf die Schnelle kein Weg ein. Du könntest es aber z.B. mit IrfanView (Freeware) probieren. Das kann auch eine ganze Menge RAW-Formate lesen. Musst halt mal probieren, ob Deines dabei ist. Die Batch-Funktion des Programms ist ziemlich variabel.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (13. September 2009)

Entweder "File / Scripts / Image Processor" in Photoshop,
oder aber in Adobe Bridge die RAW Bilder auswählen
und "Tools / Photoshop / Image Processor" nutzen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Ex1tus (14. September 2009)

Alternativ markierst du alle RAWs in Bridge, Rechtsklick "In Camera RAW öffnen...", dann  "Alles auswählen" und danach "Bild speichern" und wählst deine jpg Einstellungen aus.


----------



## darkframe (14. September 2009)

Hi,


Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Entweder "File / Scripts / Image Processor" in Photoshop,


ich bin zwar nicht der Fragesteller, aber trotzdem danke für die Erleuchtung. Die Scripts vergesse ich immer wieder...


----------



## zuckerbrini (15. September 2009)

Danke für eure Hilfe!
Werd ich mich am späten Nachmittag gleich mal wieder damit beschäftigen.
Das mit den Scripts klingt jetzt fast irgendwie am einfachsten. Werd dann Rückmeldung geben wenn ich (hoffentlich erfolgreich) probiert habe.


----------

